# micropayment und Diagonal Inkasso



## GambarojaLP (16 März 2015)

Guten Tag,
Ich fasse mich kurz da es nun schon sehr spät ist.
Mir ist vor ca. 1 Monat ein Brief eingegangen mit einer Mahnung von Micropayment.
Dort wurde beschrieben dass ich bei filer.net für 5 Euro über die 0900-Nummer ein Abo gekauft hab (1 Monat). 
Nun wurde dieser Betrag angeblich nicht beglichen, was er aber mit Sicherheit wurde, da ich die Rechnung meines Internetanbieters bezahlt habe. 
Nun hab ich abgewartet, heute kam per Email eine Nachricht mit dem Titel:
"E-Mahnung der diagonal inkasso gmbh (Aktenzeichen: xxxxxxxx)"

Mit folgendem Inhalt:
http://pastebin.com/rqB23pin

Gleichzeitig kam heute ein weiterer Brief von Micropayment, mit einer anderen Zahlung bei esl.com. Ja die Zahlungen wurden getätigt aber auch bezahlt. Mit den Angaben dass ich 30 Euro überweisen soll weil es ja angeblich wieder nie bei denen eingegangen ist, was meint ihr? Gute Betrugsmasche oder echter Zahlungsverzug - Bin kurz vor dem verzweifeln!!

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen,
Denis


----------



## Hippo (16 März 2015)

Na wenn das über eine 0900 bezahlt wurde müßte es auf Deiner Telefonrechnung auftauchen, außer Du hast eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen (nur beim Handy möglich)


----------



## GambarojaLP (17 März 2015)

Es steht ja auf der Rechnung und es wurde alles Bezahlt! Von daher versteh ich das 0


----------



## Hippo (17 März 2015)

2012 / 2015 - d.h. Du bist jetzt 15 oder 16 und zockst über 0900.
Was sagen da Deine Eltern dazu? Könnte Dein Problem vielleicht hierin begründet sein?
Solltest da vielleicht mal mit denen reden BEVOR etwas passiert und ihnen den Link zu unserem Forum geben



> 26.12.2012, 17:20
> 
> Also ich bin Dxxx und habe nur das Hobby Zocken, ich bin *13 Jahre alt* und komme aus der Nähe von Regensburg!
> Wenn ihr fragen habt bin ich gerne erreichbar unter:
> ...


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2015)

Frage doch mal nach, welche Nummer, bei welchem Service am 23.10.2014 für 12,49 € angerufen worden ist.



Hippo schrieb:


> Na wenn das über eine 0900 bezahlt wurde müßte es auf Deiner Telefonrechnung auftauchen...


Nicht unbedingt. Anbieter schaffen es oft nicht, den Betrag beim TK-Anbieter einzubuchen. Insofern sind die Inkassokosten dann oft auch nicht erstattungsfähig - ist doch das Problem des Anbieters eine Rechnung zu veranlassen.

Das Problem haben nicht nur kleine Unternehmen, wie hier die Berliner, sondern z. B. auch rosa Riesen, wenn der Kunde nicht deren Direktkunde ist.


----------

